

Challenge accepted: America's giant robot will battle Japan's giant robot - dsmithatx
http://mashable.com/2015/07/06/suidobashi-megabots-japan-us-robot-battle/

======
csense
Duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9840493](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9840493)

